# CoD: Black Ops II Clubhouse



## DannibusX (Nov 20, 2012)

It's that time of year again to bring forth the latest CoD release from Activision.  

This years game is a direct sequel to Treyarch's Black Ops from 2010.  It makes a lot of changes to the loadout system, and even being based in the future it doesn't have much in the way of futuristic weapons.

Perks and attachments have changed.  Instead of unlocking a perk that controls gun sway, aim speed and things of that nature, Treyarch opted to use the attachments to control that kind of thing.  For instance, when you unlock the foregrip for one of the assault rifles, it will improve your ADS accuracy, modular buttstock improves your aim speed, etc.

The changes are pretty substantial, and the game is a bit more difficult to the shootfests previously released.  I'll be updating this post with more information when I get time.

Bullets don't kill opponents in this version.  They mostly kill you.  Evidence:










In the video, you see me shoot at a guy and hit the post, then I move around and hit him with 5 rounds while he is shooting a friend of mine on the ledge he climbs on.  I strafe in and hit him with at least 4 more rounds and he dodge around the corner.  So I move in to refinish the job, stepping over my homeboy's corpse when I find another guy standing there.  I hit that dude with every last round left in the gun and he seemingly kills me with 2-3 rounds.  The guy I originally shot came back and picked up my dogtags (Kill Confirmed), which I didn't get into the video.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2012)

I was looking for this today..


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Nov 20, 2012)

I get killed like that all the time! One of my favorite weapon, is the M8A1 (four round burst), I can hit the enemy with 3 burst, and he can turn around and drop me with one shot. I thought to myself, well perhaps burst weapons suffer a lot from lag compensation. I switched to the Mtar, with that gun I can see anywhere between 4-7 hit markers, and I still get killed. Granted, I'm a console noob. It still shouldn't be like that. You were clearly behind the wall when you died. I guess the enemy picked up the bullet curve technique from Wanted.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I about broke my controller and blew up a vein in my forehead when that went down.  I really wouldn't have minded if I'd have actually gotten kill on the guy I first shot.

It was release weekend, so I can only assume the servers are being hammered and that is the result of the popularity of the game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2012)

That guy is probably wearing a flak jacket perk.. It's a Tier 1 Perk.. They suck ass.. I've put a whole clip into a guy wearing that perk and he turns around a kills me... Aim for there head helps.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> In the video, you see me shoot at a guy and hit the post, then I move around and hit him with 5 rounds while he is shooting a friend of mine on the ledge he climbs on.  I strafe in and hit him with at least 4 more rounds and he dodge around the corner.  So I move in to refinish the job, stepping over my homeboy's corpse when I find another guy standing there.  I hit that dude with every last round left in the gun and he seemingly kills me with 2-3 rounds.  The guy I originally shot came back and picked up my dogtags (Kill Confirmed), which I didn't get into the video.



So i heard having 19 bullets embedded in your body doesnt kill you? I could understand in gaming, you know, not dying of 5 or 6... but 19!?
Will not buy... xD


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2012)

RCoon said:


> So i heard having 19 bullets embedded in your body doesnt kill you? I could understand in gaming, you know, not dying of 5 or 6... but 19!?
> Will not buy... xD



If you want excellent bullet mechanics, play CS:GO.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> If you want excellent bullet mechanics, play CS:GO.



it's not about excellent bullet mechanics though, I'm relatively sure that in most shooters, putting 19 pieces of lead into an enemy player would be overkill, even for an arcade shooter.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2012)

RCoon said:


> it's not about excellent bullet mechanics though, I'm relatively sure that in most shooters, putting 19 pieces of lead into an enemy player would be overkill, even for an arcade shooter.



Ever played Goldeneye?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Ever played Goldeneye?



sadly no


----------

